# Soo.. I took a crap ton of pictures :)



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Estelle
























Solitaire (Solly)
















Jezebelle
















Niblet
























Weasley
















Raisin
























Atticus
















Tiptoe (Tippy)

























Yuppers... Went a little crazy with the picture taking... haha


----------



## Cent Phillips (Jan 26, 2013)

they are adorable!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

They look like they are on a podium haha so cute


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

It's an upside down m&m cup lol I find that the only way to get them to sit still is when they are on a tiny surface


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

rematnogard said:


> It's an upside down m&m cup lol I find that the only way to get them to sit still is when they are on a tiny surface


What a good Idea! I think I will use that in future to avoid all the awkward arm movements haha!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I still took a bunch of pictures before I got some good ones though!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha yeah that always happens! Sit for ages with a camera out snapping away


----------

